# sudden strike 2 startup problems



## johngreenn120 (Jan 10, 2005)

just installed sudden strike 2 today, but I cant get it to work :sayno: 
ive installed it fine, but when I try to run it the CDV intro bit shows, then it just goes back to desktop and nothing else happens. The next time I try to run it it runs fine but there is no picture, only sounds.

:4-dontkno


----------



## veritas (Jan 19, 2006)

*sudden strike 2 loading*



johngreenn120 said:


> just installed sudden strike 2 today, but I cant get it to work :sayno:
> ive installed it fine, but when I try to run it the CDV intro bit shows, then it just goes back to desktop and nothing else happens. The next time I try to run it it runs fine but there is no picture, only sounds.
> 
> :4-dontkno


I have a similar problem did you ever find an answer ???
All i get is the CDV logo then back to my desktop!!!


----------



## Wolf Of Norway (Jan 31, 2006)

Same problem here, someone help please?


----------



## CrackOfDawn (Feb 2, 2006)

my installation went fine also, but does not start, the icon from desktop is missing(only displays .exe icon).
just displays a message "access to specified device, file, or path is denied."
i just don't know what to do:4-dontkno


----------

